# Is moblock gone ? Any replacement ? [Solved]

## CaptainBlood

Hi dear all,

I'd like to filter my p2p transmission activity.

Its seems like moblock package has been removed from portage.

Is that correct ?

Any suggestion for a replacement app ?

Thanks for your attention.Last edited by CaptainBlood on Mon Mar 08, 2010 8:44 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## V-Li

Moblock is found in Sunrise overlay.

----------

## CaptainBlood

Thanks for your attention, interest and support.

----------

